# problem installing from the bootonly disc



## amd64 (Jan 12, 2009)

hi all

i am trying to install freebsd (lastest version) with the boot only disc and it goes fine till it ask to configure the network card for the installation. when i select the card, its say do you want to try to config ipv6 i clicked yes and it froze so i turn it off then try again but selected no on that option and it when though and asked do you want to config dhcp i said yes and it froze so i turned it off again and got to the same point and said no on dhcp so i enter the info in manualy and it come up saying this is your last chance blah blah etc do you want to continue whenever and i said yes and it froze again.

any one got any idea why this may be happening 

ps. could it be that i have disabled the acpi as i have problems with this running when ever starting the installation

i have used the proper 3 disks once before and they seemed ok could it be a problem the bootonly disk image.

thanks 

paul


----------

